# Χρονια Πολλα and how it is used.



## Cosmas1

Good morning everyone and Happy Holidays,

I have noticed lately that people are using the expression "Χρονια Πολλα" as a way of saying something nice on Christmas day.  This surprised me. I knew that it was used for birthdays and I believe it is also used for name days.  I am wondering if this is indeed correct -- and that it is appropriate for Christmas day?  Is it also appropriate for New Year's day and Easter?

Thank you.


----------



## Δημήτρης

It's a versatile expression, really.
You can use it for all occasions you mention. 

Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές 
p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you Δημητρη and Χρονια Πολλα to you!


----------



## artion

Χρονια Πολλά is a must around Xmas and New Year's days. Also on other major religious festivities (Evangelismos 25 March, Theophania etc.).


----------



## Cosmas1

So am I right in saying that you can use it for all of these?

Birthday
Name day
Chritmas
New Year's
Major religious days including Easter

Is there anything one doesn't use it for?

What about 15th of August?

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I think it will do. Although I don't remember ever being in a fête for Κοίμησις.


----------



## artion

Cosmas1 said:


> So am I right in saying that you can use it for all of these?
> 
> Birthday
> Name day
> Chritmas
> New Year's
> Major religious days including Easter
> 
> Is there anything one doesn't use it for?
> 
> What about 15th of August?


 
On 15th of August, yes, and not only to Marias. 

It is not the first choice for Easter, when "Χριστός Ανεστη" (after Resurrection) and "Kalo Pascha" (before) is preferred. Normally not used on national holidays (like 28th of October).


----------



## Δημήτρης

> It is not the first choice for Easter, when "Χριστός Ανεστη" (after Resurrection) and "Kalo Pascha" (before) is preferred. Normally not used on national holidays (like 28th of October).


I observed that Χρόνια πολλά is mostly used as a secular greeting in traditionally religious holidays. For one, non-Christians or atheists are more likely to use this, rather than Χριστός ανέστη.


----------



## orthophron

> Originally Posted by *Cosmas1*
> Is there anything one doesn't use it for?


We don't say "χρόνια πολλά" in weddings and we don't say it in baptism rites or parties either.


----------



## glavkos

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα και να περάσετε όμορφα στις γιορτές


----------



## Akritas

Needless to say, it is a no-no in funerals.


----------



## Cosmas1

This is very helpful.  Thank you everyone and happy new year!

Cosmas1


----------



## MARGARITOULA

The word to word translation of "χρονια πολλα" is "many years", but in English it means "many happy returns" (of the day).
It becomes obvious when you can use it or not. For happy yearly repetitive events, yes; for one time events, happy or not happy, no.
Καλο Πασχα και Χρονια Πολλα ! (April 12th today, Easter in Greece !)


----------



## Eltheza

Thank you, MARGARITOULA!

Welcome/Bienvenue to Wordreference Greek forum!


----------

